# Squash season



## Kevin86 (Sep 29, 2020)

We just went to Aunt & Uncles farm picked up a bunch of butternut, acorn, potato squash and pumpkins. She got 3 baskets of apples from grandpas farm to!!!

So many ideas for the squash but what are your favourites


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2020)

Winter squash makes great _pumpkin_ pie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 29, 2020)

I like butternut squash for soups. Acorn squash are good for stuffing. I'll usually make a sausage stuffing. A half squash per person is plenty for a meal, but you can add a salad if you want to end up stuffed yourself. [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 29, 2020)

I really wish I liked winter squash. I think it's the texture that bothers me. Hope you enjoy your food gifts Kevin. 

 I really love Apple Dumplings though...


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/102133/country-apple-dumplings/


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 29, 2020)

I make various soups and curries with butternuts, and I've also made some delicious vegi-noodles with them, using the solid neck on them.  I also save the seeds, and use them in place of pumpkin seeds, in recipes calling for whole, unshelled pumpkin seeds.  And another thing that I do is dehydrate the butternuts, peeled, and seeded, and cubed.  These can be used in a soup, which will be blended smooth, or something I do - grind them to a powder in a Vitamix.  I use these in baked goods, in place of pumpkin!  Since it reduces from 16 to 1 ounce, I use a little more than an ounce, to replace a pound of pumpkin - 1¼ ounce, plus 13.75 ounces water, and it works great, in place of a standard  15 ounce can of pumpkin.

I still have a few of last season's harvest, which I might dehydrate some of.  I have some out there this year, plus 4 (unless I missed some, in all those vines!) of those _Yuxi Jiang Bing Gua_ - a squash that was supposed to be usable imature, as a summer squash, but they were rock hard when small, so that didn't pan out.  They are also much larger than they were supposed to be, and I only got 2 per plant.  A LOT of blossoms, though!


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 29, 2020)

This year I got 3 Spaghetti, 3 Delicata and 1 Butternut.   The spaghetti Ill have either with sauce or pesto and broccoli , the delicata Ill roast as a side and the butternut will wind up in a soup.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 7, 2020)

Not arguing but we have plenty of pie pumpkins for that&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I like butternut squash for soups. Acorn squash are good for stuffing. I'll usually make a sausage stuffing. A half squash per person is plenty for a meal, but you can add a salad if you want to end up stuffed yourself. [emoji38]



Hmmm usually I do baked beans stuffing and I make my beans by slow roasting meaty pork bones down that aren’t usually a lot of meat for a meal. 
What do you do for your sausage stuffing?


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 7, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> This year I got 3 Spaghetti, 3 Delicata and 1 Butternut.   The spaghetti Ill have either with sauce or pesto and broccoli , the delicata Ill roast as a side and the butternut will wind up in a soup.



Your delicata was introduced to me as a potato squash. Think loaded baked potato (I do mine mashed at Christmas!)
Lovely with a roast or well any cut really. I’m not sure if I’d say roast beef so strongly but I may be quite in the mood for it after reading this. But honestly chicken, turkey, pork chop whatever you do you!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 7, 2020)

Kevin86 said:


> Your delicata was introduced to me as a potato squash. Think loaded baked potato (I do mine mashed at Christmas!)
> Lovely with a roast or well any cut really. I’m not sure if I’d say roast beef so strongly but I may be quite in the mood for it after reading this. But honestly chicken, turkey, pork chop whatever you do you!!



Makes sense.
Ive heard it referred to as a Sweet potato squash too.

So far Ive just roasted one with a little olive oil and salt.  The texture was definitely potato - like, and the last was somewhere between a Potato and sweet potato. Sweeteer than a regular potato but not as sweet as a sweet potato.

It was really good.  The way I made it, there tasted like good rustic French fries .  Glad I finally tried them.   I bought a few in the store over the past year, but never got around to cooking them, and they rotted.  So I finally just grow them in the garden ( I never let anything I grow go to waste if I can help it), and thats when I finally tasted it.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 8, 2020)

https://www.kraftwhatscooking.ca/recipe/butternut-squash-au-gratin-125511


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kevin86 said:


> https://www.kraftwhatscooking.ca/recipe/butternut-squash-au-gratin-125511



Butternut Squash au gratin. Very yummy


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2020)

I tried the mashed / baked potato squash. It was touted as tasting link potato. Well, maybe if you like squash. We don't. We didn't hate the mashed potato squash, but we didn't like it. I did throw away half of it. We *might* have gotten around to eating it, but the more like scenario was that it would crowd the fridge until it got furry and then gotten thrown out.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 8, 2020)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE winter squash. Butternut is my favorite, but I also love Delicata, Spaghetti (squash), Acorn and Sweet Dumpling. 

I've always wanted to try Turban Squash, but can never find it anywhere.

Has anyone had that? What is the flavor like?

Speaking of winter squash, I'm going to my local farmer's market tomorrow to get some more of their fresh corn before it's gone for the season, tomatoes and whatever winter squash I can find.

My favorite thing to do with winter squash is make soup out of it. Either add it to a vegetable soup or make a cream soup out of the squash itself.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh, and want to say that I love cutting butternut (and acorn) squash in half, scooping out the seeds and baking it until it's nice and soft with a little bit of butter and brown sugar.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 9, 2020)

The seeds can be saved from all of these squash, and used in place of pumpkin seeds.  Some are _loaded_ with seeds!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I really wish I liked winter squash. I think it's the texture that bothers me...


If you like thick, creamy soups, you might like butternut squash soup. I use a recipe from KQED that we love. You might want to try it? We found that, for us, we like it better without onion. I've also used Greek yogurt in place of the crème fraiche, toasted and chopped hulled pumpkin seeds instead of parsley, and veggie broth instead of chicken (we didn't like it that way). I think I'll be trying it with unsweetened coconut milk this winter just for something different.

Thanksgiving Starter: *Creamy Roasted Butternut Squash Soup with Apples and Ginger*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2020)

Kevin86 said:


> ...What do you do for your sausage stuffing?


It's basically a bread stuffing like you would make for a turkey/chicken, adding in chopped up cooked breakfast sausage. You could use Italian sausage and season the stuffing ingredients with Italian seasonings. Or maybe use a maple breakfast sausage and a sweeter bread (like Challah or Brioche) and add a little maple syrup? Yeah, maybe not that last one...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh, and want to say that I love cutting butternut (and acorn) squash in half, scooping out the seeds and baking it until it's nice and soft with a little bit of butter and brown sugar.


I'll roast my butternut squash "boats" with maple syrup and a little Bourbon. Himself really likes them that way.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 9, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I've always wanted to try Turban Squash, but can never find it anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone had that? What is the flavor like?
> 
> .



I'm surprised you can't find any Turban Squash. It has become quite popular here.  I suspect most people first got them for decoration but eventually realized with were good eats.

As to how I like squash? 
Roasted with butter and brown sugar is #1
Mashed also with butter and brown sugar #2
Into various soups #3


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'll roast my butternut squash "boats" with maple syrup and a little Bourbon. Himself really likes them that way.



Super interesting. I've never heard of cooking it that way before 



dragnlaw said:


> I'm surprised you can't find any Turban Squash. It has become quite popular here.  I suspect most people first got them for decoration but eventually realized with were good eats.
> 
> As to how I like squash?
> Roasted with butter and brown sugar is #1
> ...



I've seen it a couple of times in the past, but never picked it up. Now that I'm looking for it, I can't find it. Isn't that the way it always goes? 

Your 1, 2 & 3 are pretty much my 1, 2 & 3. 

Another favorite squash of mine, that I can rarely ever find, is Patty Pan. But that's a summer squash. Maybe next season I'll try and grow some.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 9, 2020)

I only see Patty Pan sporadically.  My one and only attempt to cook was a complete failure. For such small guys ...  who'da thunk.  

 So don't really look for them! LOL


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I only see Patty Pan sporadically.  My one and only attempt to cook was a complete failure. For such small guys ...  who'da thunk.
> 
> So don't really look for them! LOL



What did you try and do with it?

My favorite way to cook Patty Pan is cut each squash into slices and just dip them in egg wash and breading and fry them. So yummy!

Today at the farm market I picked up a pumpkin (just for decorative purposes in my kitchen) a couple butternut squash that I can't wait to eat and some apples. 

I so love this time of year with the Fall fruits and vegetables.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 10, 2020)

Linda, it was so long ago, I don't really remember.  I believe the instructions were to pan fry them.  

I should have perhaps baked or microwaved first - then pan fry.  The whole idea was to serve them whole on the plate.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 10, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Linda, it was so long ago, I don't really remember.  I believe the instructions were to pan fry them.
> 
> I should have perhaps baked or microwaved first - then pan fry.  The whole idea was to serve them whole on the plate.



Ahh, okay, gotcha. I've never tried serving them whole before. Didn't know you could do that just by pan-frying. I think if I were to serve them whole, I would bake them. 

The attached pic is a plate of Patty Pan, sliced and fried, on a rare occasion I ran into some of the squash at a market.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 10, 2020)

Serving them whole was, i guess, the reason for my disaster.

One day I will try again.   And yours look very yummy!


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 10, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Serving them whole was, i guess, the reason for my disaster.
> 
> One day I will try again.   And yours look very yummy!



Thank you. They were delicious 

I had baked butternut for lunch today.


----------

